# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  CC3: Change map scale?

## Zimith

Next noob question came over me pretty quickly:

I'm drawing a piece of the 3.5 Forgotten Realms map into CC3 for my players, and huzzah, I drew it from a map inside the book, which naturally displayed a wrong scale :Mad:  So for the map to work for me correctly, I need to change the overall scale of the map as well as making it appear on the scale symbol i put onto the map as I created it. You guessed it: how to? :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

Well, first you need to figure out, is it TOO BIG or TOO SMALL?

If too small, by how much? Let's say you figure out the map should be 500 miles across, and you have it 250 miles across. That's a calculates out that the new scale needs to  mathmatically be  2x larger than the old map. Use the SCALE button to the left of the screen and select all (make sure everything i unfrozen on the layers, and all sheets/layers are shown), then type in the command bar 2 (for the size time) and for a scale point I always choose 0,0 (doesn't really matte but all map templates start with 0,0 as lower left).

Same for Shrinking the map.

----------


## Zimith

I want to change the scale of the map to x2, that is I want to change the _dimensions_ of the map so that the present W 80 miles, H 50 miles become W 160 miles, H 100 miles, if that's any help. 

I pressed scale, selected all from corner to corner, making sure nothing was locked, right clicked, selected 'do it' and typed in 0,0 for scale point, then 2 for the scale change. Now I think it went all right, except for one part: all text I've drawn on curved lines went too big and out of place. And the scale bar is still set to 0-5miles, which I assume is appropriate for a map half the new size.

Isn't there a way to just go back to and change the initial selection of map dimensions? No property tab for the whole map I can't locate?

----------


## jnmj

Here is what you hit or very very similar.  I just did it with these written directions on my desk a few days ago.

Edit
Reshape
Scale (Select all)
-you may have to hit do it
-in the command line its waiting for you to type in x,y go ahead and type in 80,160 or whatever numbers you need.
Do It and your done.

I redid one from 10,000 x 8000 so you should not have issues with a smaller scale.

Not too bad, g'luck
JJ

----------


## Zimith

When I type in the dimensions in miles rather than the new scale (x2), I loose my selection and nothing happens.

I suppose I could just change the scale bar from 0-10, rather than 0-5 and make the grid half size, and just double any distances I want the program to calculate for me. Thanks anyways! :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

Would you be willing to email me the FCW map? I may be able to help. Maybe. No guarantees  :Wink:

----------


## Fabrice

If you want to have CC3 double the size of your map and be able to keep calculating distances and such, try this one:

In the menu bar, select File>Drawing properties.

Then, in the dialog box, select "map units" (or something like this).

There, you will see a setting for correspondance between inches and distance units. Change this value (in your case, I think you should put 0.5).

Click OK. You can check if it worked by using Info>Distance on the total width of the map. The result should now be double than initial. If not, it means I am wrong and you should put 2 in the above-mentionned dialog box  :Rolling Eyes: .

Your scale bar symbol will not update automatically, though.

Delete it, click on the icon right above your symbol list, on the left side. This will display all symbols that have been used previously in the drawing. Select your scale bar.

This will open a dialog box. Replace the word "Scale" by the length (in map units) of the scale bar. In your case, it should be double than on your original drawing. Position the scale bar symbol on your map. You're done.


There may be some inaccuracies in my explanations above as I have no access to CC3 right now, but I had a similar problem on one of my maps recently and I played with these settings.

----------


## jaerdaph

Fabrice's suggestion is probably the easiest. You can read more about it here:

http://www.profantasy.com/cchelp/hlp_cmd_units.htm

If you click on different parts of the Units dialog box on that help page, you will see additional information and definitions.

----------


## NickG

I have done all this and re-scaled to a much bigger map. Unfortunately it is now much bigger than the original template. I am now very restricted in what i can do on my map.

Can i now re-scale te template?

----------


## Robert

I can't seem to find the command line. Nevermind I figured it out. 

Thanks

----------

